# Welche RGB-Beleuchtung für 4-Pin 12V RGB?



## garv3 (25. Januar 2019)

*Welche RGB-Beleuchtung für 4-Pin 12V RGB?*

Hallo zusammen,

seit heute habe mein neues Fractal Design Meshify S2. Das schöne Fenster möchte ich nun natürlich auch nutzen und mal ein bisschen RGB verbauen.

Mein MB (Asrock Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming K6) bietet zwar schon ein wenig RGB, das geht aber hinter der Grafikkarte ziemlich unter. Daher würde ich gern ein paar LED-Strips und RGB-Lüfter verbauen.
Das Mainboard hat einen 4-Pin 12V RGB Header (12V-G-R-B) und kann 5050 RGB LED Strips mit bis zu 3A versorgen. Ist also nicht für adressierbare LEDs gedacht.

Die Frage ist nun, welche Strips ich mir holen soll und welche Kabel/Verteiler/Verlängerungen es da so gibt, die sich bewährt haben. Ideal wären schwarze Kabel, da diese nicht auffallen. Notfalls kann ich sie aber auch lackieren oder ummanteln.
Super wäre auch, wenn man die Strips kürzen und über eine Verlängerung oder ein Verteilerkabel mehrere Strips nutzen könnte.
Ich würde die Beleuchtung gern oben und vorne hinter dem TG anbringen. Dazu bräuchet in etwa 1x 45cm und 1x 30cm mit einer Breite von etwa 8mm.
Die LEDs sollten auch nicht zu hell sein, da das TG des Gehäuses nur leicht getönt ist.

Weiterhin hätte ich gern gute 140mm-Lüfter. Aktuell nutze ich fünf Stück. Diese müssen - genau wie die Strips - natürlich nicht adressierbar sein.
Kann ich die RGB-Beleuchtung der Lüfter dann auch einfach per Verlängerung/Verteilung an die Strips hängen oder brauche ich dann eine Art Steuerungsbox?

Es wär wirklich super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen und ggf. ein paar gute Produkte empfehlen könnte.

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
GaRv3


----------

